# Diamond Doves Fighting...what to do?



## Geranyl (May 13, 2004)

Pumpkin ( a cinnamon diamond dove) and Scree (a Blue white rump)have been with me for about a month now.

Scree keeps chasing around Pumpkin and courting him. But Pumpkin attacks him, and then Pumpkin courts Scree, etc, etc. They both have full male displays with the tail spreading and bow coos and the full throat bellowing out coos.

Pumpkin has started to attack Scree more forcefully lately, and I'm wondering if they need to be seperated. They are in a large cage at the moment, but still sleep near each other.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello,

Sounds like you have a couple of "boys" there.  It is quite natural that they will try to chase each other off. I suggest you either need to seperate them, or give them some more space. They will want to claim a terrritory as their own.


----------

